# Lightest Rotary



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking at upgrading from my silverline Orange as it weighs a fair bit and i have got a lot of polishing to do soon.

So am looking for a reasonably light rotary polisher, whats your recommendations and where from?

thanks


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

The festool is a very light rotary, but also very expensive 
at about £400 I think..


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lightest that's reasonable is the 3m then ony slightly heavier is the cp.


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

rupes do 1 on 1.9kg i think


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The new 3M rotary polisher and my Rupes LH18EN both weigh around 1.9 Kg. 

The light weight makes them easier to handle when doing vertical/side panels. 

Alan W


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

3M Electric Rotary Polisher is well worth a look £200 and is 1.9


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/3M_Electric_Polisher_1.html


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-professional-electric-rotary-polisher-and-free-pads.php?cPath=71


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, the 3m polisher is looking very tempting, any one want to buy a silver line


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

piitty you live so far from me as i havee got the 3m


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

the milwaukee weighs 2.2kg, not the lightest but for the price its certainly worth considering imo.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> the milwaukee weighs 2.2kg, not the lightest but for the price its certainly worth considering imo.


any links to where i could buy one?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

got mine from http://www.powertoolsalesuk.com/m/Milwaukee/powertools/


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> the milwaukee weighs 2.2kg, not the lightest but for the price its certainly worth considering imo.


where is he going to get one?:buffer:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

bonkey said:


> where is he going to get one?:buffer:


from the link i posted above :speechles


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

For that much you may as well get the cp rotary from spraygunsdirect. I'm sure it's less then 190


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

milwaukee 900 - 2.500 rpm

3m 700 - 1850 RPM

witch is best???? here


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> For that much you may as well get the cp rotary from spraygunsdirect. I'm sure it's less then 190


but the milwaukee is cheaper... and its the same machine if im not mistaken


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bonkey said:


> milwaukee 900 - 2.500 rpm
> 
> 3m 700 - 1850 RPM
> 
> witch is best???? here


They are both very capable machines even though the 3M only goes to 1850rpm . I rarely go above 1500rpm.

Take your pick based on price, warranty, ergonomics etc and note the special offer just now on the 3M machine from Elite. 

Alan W


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> but the milwaukee is cheaper... and its the same machine if im not mistaken


Same machine yes but For a few quid extra the CP badge snobbery is worth it


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Alan W said:


> They are both very capable machines even though the 3M only goes to 1850rpm . I rarely go above 1500rpm.
> 
> Take your pick based on price, *warranty*, ergonomics etc and note the special offer just now on the 3M machine from Elite.
> 
> Alan W


good points, how long is the warranty on the 3m?


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

1 year on the 3m


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

bonkey said:


> 1 year on the 3m


so the same as the CP, 2 years less than the milwaukee.


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

i`m still happy i got the 3m tho lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Isnt the CP 3 years for private and 1 for business? I'm sure I've read this somewhere.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2192926&postcount=29


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The FLEX L3403VRG - a lightweight polisher 2.2 kgs (5lbs) 1100-3700 RPM -7.5 amp motor


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the advice guys, just need to justify spending £200 on a polisher to mysel now


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

It'll do wonders for your back!!!

Also I will be doing it next month too, if that makes you feel any better???


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

I went from a silverline to a 3m, the difference is well worth it!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Just ordered one 

Cant wait to receive it now.


----------



## najed (Sep 8, 2009)

What about this one:

http://www.perles.com/default-76,391.html

I think it available in UK.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Just ordered one
> 
> Cant wait to receive it now.


what one did you go for in the end?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> what one did you go for in the end?


The 3m one , could justify it to myself but bought it anyway


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you go for the i4d or elite one?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Milwaukee AP12 QE ??? Makes a Makita seem like a ton of bricks !!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Did you go for the i4d or elite one?


i4d as overall it worked out cheaper.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Milwaukee AP12 QE ??? Makes a Makita seem like a ton of bricks !!!


i agree although the power cable tends to breaks on the end where it connects to the machine but not a problem can just tape them up


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

How about the Festool RAP 80.02 E at 1.6kg is surely the lightest. Just pop on a 150mm backing plate and off you go.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alan W said:


> The new 3M rotary polisher and my Rupes LH18EN
> both weigh around 1.9 Kg.
> 
> The light weight makes them easier to handle when doing vertical/side panels.
> ...


:thumb:

Also my Rupes LH16 EN - weight 1.9 Kg / 700-1700 RPM .


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

slkman said:


> How about the Festool RAP 80.02 E at 1.6kg is surely the lightest. Just pop on a 150mm backing plate and off you go.


Whilst it may be possible to change the backing plate the RAP 80 is only designed for use with the supplied 80mm backing plate. 

Alan W


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Whilst it may be possible to change the backing plate the RAP 80 is only designed for use with the supplied 80mm backing plate.
> 
> Alan W


That is true, but the Rap 80 is built with a good motor and works fine with the larger backing plate. Not had any problems with many hours continuous polishing. Plus 'IF' the unit does get too hot it has an electronic cut off and after 5 minutes cool off you can set off again.

Also like to add the Rap 80 is also the quietest polisher I own, which is a bonus. Quieter than the Shinex and Makita.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

slkman said:


> That is true, but the Rap 80 is built with a good motor and works fine with the larger backing plate. Not had any problems with many hours continuous polishing. Plus 'IF' the unit does get too hot it has an electronic cut off and after 5 minutes cool off you can set off again.


That's interesting but will probably still compromise the long term reliability eventually, especially if overheating occurs.

However, it's probably not an issue for us DIY'ers only using occasionally and not 24/7 like the car plants.

Alan W


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> The 3m one , could justify it to myself but bought it anyway


Well been using my new 3m polisher this morning and ........   

(will do a proper write up in the tools section later


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Lighter dosn't mean better


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> Lighter dosn't mean better


For me it does


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Look forward to hearing what you think Matt.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> Lighter dosn't mean better


no it doesn't... it means it doesn't weigh as much :speechles


----------

